# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Angelic



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Pretty, aren't they?









These guys are still pretty young, but with fins they are about 8 inches from top to bottom. And they're a pair.

Roger Miller


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Pretty, aren't they?









These guys are still pretty young, but with fins they are about 8 inches from top to bottom. And they're a pair.

Roger Miller


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

RATS, Roger, I can't see them! It looks like your server might be down this afternoon; I'll try back later.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2003)

Roger, 

Greath shot. I love the way light is coming down the tank and exposing those angels. Fish is looking gorgeous. Are they spawning for you ?.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Roger,

I too love the way the light shines down from above, very angelic like. Awesome shot, beautiful fish.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

This pair hasn't spawned yet. I've seen them working on leaves like they were hunting for a spawning site, but they haven't done it yet. I have another pair in the same tank that has spawned a couple times, but so far they haven't kept the eggs.

The lighting came out very well. I have another photo with just the light-colored individual from this pair under the same lighting. I took about 150 photos over the period of a week trying to get a good shot. By the time I got this picture the tank already needed to be cleaned.


Roger Miller


----------



## Guttboy (Jul 27, 2003)

Very Nice Roger!!!

I only saw the big one really when I was over your place....I like them together...

Mike

100Gallon/Rena Filstar XP3/Icecap660 with 4x4' Ge Aquarays/Flourite Gravel mix/Malaysian driftwood


----------

